
Why I'm in Love with .Net Core - doppp
https://codinginfinite.com/love-top-futures-net-core-2019-future/
======
jayd16
I really enjoy C# as a language and I think .NET core has some great potential
if Microsoft can fulfill the cross platform promise.

That said, this article makes a lot of mistakes. Xamarin and Unity use mono
not .net core.

.Net core isn't ready to bet the farm on. The cross platform tooling is still
too weak atm. Its a huge headache to get profile data on Linux.

~~~
mrweasel
The entire .Net Core ecosystem is in a weird funk right now. I think it will
be a few years before everything is transitioned over to .Net Core and settles
down.

Still if people have the mental capacity and time to spare, right now seems
like a great time to getting started with .Net Core, and especially on Linux
and Docker.

------
fastbeef
This poorly written article provides nothing of value. It’s mostly a laundry
list of .Net facts and a whole bunch of ads.

------
Yusho
Poorly written article. But overall I can understand the enthusiasm the author
is expressing for .Net Core.

I am programming with it since 1.0 and we already have a big productive
application running on it. Every update brings needed features like EF Core
improvements in 2.1. and also it gets easier to upgrade. 3.0 will be very
interesting since microsoft is indicating a shift to .Net Core away from .Net
Classic.

Combined with Visual Studio Code I can see C# and .Net core as a very good
alternative to be taught at schools and universities since its easier to pick
up with the right guidance.

------
tarasmatsyk
Takes forever to load :(

Hope it's not powered by .Net core :trollface:

PS. ex-.net engineer

------
philonoist
Does .NET and its family have functional paradigm as feature rich as Haskell,
Ocaml or Scala?

I just don't understand the appalling attention given to F#. Is C# doing good
in that regard?

~~~
marxama
I would say that one of the main reasons why F# gets comparatively little
attention is that, yes, C# is being evolved with a fairly big focus on taking
lessons from functional languages. Pattern matching is coming along (though it
will probably never be as powerful/expressive as in e.g. F#), C# 8 will have
nullable reference types, essentially providing null safety in the same way as
Option, immutability is being touted as a Good Thing (I hope record types will
be with us soon), etc. As someone who loves functional programming, C# is
without a doubt my favorite not-mainly-functional-language (and it's way up
there overall).

Compare this with Java and the functional JVM languages, where Java didn't
even have lambdas until fairly recently - no wonder a (relatively) large
subset of JVM developers focus on Scala and Clojure.

------
RickJWagner
.Net Core has come up in the shadow of .NET (Windows version) and JEE. The
latter two have lost momentum and a bunch of other languages/frameworks are
nibbling at market share. If it weren't for this unfortunate timing, I think
.Net Core would be a lot bigger than it is.

Microsoft seems to be in this one for the long haul. I suspect .Net Core will
slowly continue to gain share as time goes on, eventually reaching parity with
the other 'big' players.

------
halotrope
The article unfortunately does bot provide valuable information. .NET Core is
great nevertheless. You should check it out.

~~~
geezerjay
.Net core is not bad, but ATM I feel like there are a lot of breaking changes
and small revolutions in the platform and specially in all official and third-
party modules, not to mention lack of features and official support for some
basic components.

ASP.NET Core is much worse in this regard.

Right now .NET Core feels like it's a gigantic beta testing experience. The
motto "move fast and break things" is being taken very literally, which
wouldn't be bad if we weren't talking about a platform used to develop
infrastructure.

Perhaps .NET Core in general and ASP.NET Core in particular wil be an
important platform 2 or 3 years from now, but right now I feel it takes too
much courage and too little good sense to base a relevant project in .NET
Core.

~~~
sebazzz
The point of Core is that it can and may evolve faster. If you don't want
that, use the full Framework.

------
notus
I don't feel like the article really says anything. He just says I love .NET
Core, the end.

------
knocte
503

~~~
jve
It said something about insufficient storage. However reloading the page
helped.

